# Chestnut



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Does anyone chickens do this? Like everytime I go inside they come to the backyard door and then peck the door and scream super loud for me to come out. And follows me everywhere. It’s super cute but is it just cuz they want food or they actually like me haha


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A little of both probably. Some are more human prone and want the attention.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> View attachment 41227
> 
> 
> Does anyone chickens do this? Like everytime I go inside they come to the backyard door and then peck the door and scream super loud for me to come out. And follows me everywhere. It’s super cute but is it just cuz they want food or they actually like me haha


it looks like sunbathing


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Looks like she's enjoying the summer sun!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> it looks like sunbathing


yeah it obviously is!!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> yeah it obviously is!!


wait then y did you ask? did you not know then and are realising now?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> wait then y did you ask? did you not know then and are realising now?


UHM i didnt ask if shes sunbathing or NOT.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> UHM i didnt ask if shes sunbathing or NOT.


oh it was the screaming at you you were asking about? sorry I'm just confused.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> oh it was the screaming at you you were asking about? sorry I'm just confused.


YES! the pictue was just for FUN!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> YES! the pictue was just for FUN!


oh me get it now


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> oh me get it now


Yeah lol


----------

